# Part 1 of Bimmerfest 2010 Video



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2010)

Part 1 of Bimmerfest 2010 Video, Sabrina Machado interviews Sarah Neumann from BMW North America, Frank Patek from BMW Car Club of America, Mike Brown from ModBargains.com and fellow BMW enthusiast.

http://bmwpulse.com/index.php?cID=279

: popcorn:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Part 1 of Bimmerfest 2010 Video, Sabrina Machado interviews Sarah Neumann from BMW North America, Frank Patek from BMW Car Club of America, Mike Brown from ModBargains.com and fellow BMW enthusiast.
> 
> http://bmwpulse.com/index.php?cID=279
> 
> : popcorn:


"Like"


----------

